# I am a Newbie Here



## wickedcube07 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi I am Deborah and I want to introduce myself and my companions. I have three solid black beautiful cats name Jhett-Li, Tiny-Tiny and Salem. Now Salem hes the newest member of our family, I had found him wondering in front of a convience store and I had brought him home so now he has a home and someone to love him. I am also married for 3.5 years, I have two stepchildren SD15 & SS12. Jhett-Li is the adult and oldest cat she is the mother to Tiny-Tiny which shes from the 2nd litter. Jhett has went through three litters and a total of 18 kittens until I finally had her spayed after her third litter. Tiny-Tiny is the runt from her 2nd litter and Jhett is very intelligent and smart, she prefers to stay outdoors and she only comes in to eat and goes back outside. Salem he still trying to get use to his new home but Tiny-Tiny has grown to play and accept him and they both seem to get along very well. I love my FurAngels alot and they give me a bundle of joy each day. I like to hear and make friends with other Cat lovers so drop me a few lines and introduce yourself to me.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, please post pictures if you can  . I am owned by Baby :lol: :wink: .


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You'll love it here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Deborah. I'm owned by two babies Sugar and Twinkie and you can see them in my sig below. Hope to see some pictures soon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Deborah!  

I am the only member of Cinderella's staff - the diva in my avatar, who rescued me the day after Mother's Day this year. :luv 

You sure do have a houseful of all kinds of kids - so it was wonderful of you to rescue Salem.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will love it here and learn alot. We love pictures


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Deborah, please forgive me for missing this thread!  I know your cats are beautiful, because they're black. Black cats are so satiny, like black panthers! Right now I have a Blue Point Siamese and a Seal Point Balinese, but I'm obviously a lover of black cats. I've had them all my life. Welcome; enjoy!


----------

